# DOE test price



## Ron Burgundy (27 May 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering how much the annual DOE test cost on a comerical van, i have an 07 and its due at the end of this month and wondering is there  standard price or does it vary from place to place.


----------



## Armada (27 May 2008)

Normally about €200 afaik.. for a light goods vehicle- something similiar to a Vito


----------



## clonboy (27 May 2008)

its a set price

could be in the region of 70 euro,, not 100 %


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 May 2008)

Armada said:


> Normally about €200 afaik.. for a light goods vehicle- something similiar to a Vito



i don't want a new van !! its a nissan x trail.


----------



## Pulse (27 May 2008)

I just got my 2 focus vans DOE'd in Jan and it was €180incl for the 2 of them


----------



## sparkeee (28 May 2008)

85 euro ish


----------



## web2europe (7 Jul 2009)

Some centres advertise their price list on this directory website www.vehicletesting.ie


----------



## RichInSpirit (21 Jan 2012)

Just wondering what price is the DOE now ?  
thanks !


----------



## RichInSpirit (21 Jan 2012)

€70.80 for light goods vehicle it looks like.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Jan 2012)

It costs me €86ish every year.


----------

